# Scared S#!Tless



## Blu1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Is anyone else freaking out or is it just me? 3 months of studying and I feel like everything is blending together in my head and Im freaking out Im going to forget easy stuff..............or freaking out the test is going to be way harder than Im expecting........or just plain FREAKING OUT!?!?!!?!?!? :hung:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah I have been hitting it hard since July, but lately I feel I cant remember a god damn thing, yesterday I had to look up the formula for the area of a circle


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2006)

Pi/4*d^2, right?


----------



## VA_ENGR (Oct 9, 2006)

Hang in there!

Its a mental game as well as an intellectual game!


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Worst part for me is I HAVE to pass. There is not april exam for me...if I dont pass this time im stuck in this job for another 6 months...I CANT HANDLE THAT........

I swear my brain has been swelling the last couple days...it literally feels like there is pressure on my cranium &lt;--- no joke


----------



## GTScott (Oct 9, 2006)

> Pi/4*d^2, right?


pi*r^2...what does depth have to do with the area of a circle anyway? 

I am with you...While I have only been studying a few weeks, I am starting to feel like the morning stuff that I studied a while back in making its way out of my head. Two more weeks and then I put an end to the studying and try to mentally prepare I think.


----------



## BPCW (Oct 3, 2008)

I was looking through past threads to try and ease my mind but this is exactly how I'm feeling right now. Doing the WR/ENV 6 Min Solution problems and Linberg's Sample Exam problems, I feel like I'm regressing.

3 weeks from today is the exam. Maybe a review of the NCEES sample questions will ease my mind...


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 3, 2008)

BPCW said:


> I was looking through past threads to try and ease my mind but this is exactly how I'm feeling right now. Doing the WR/ENV 6 Min Solution problems and Linberg's Sample Exam problems, I feel like I'm regressing.
> 3 weeks from today is the exam. Maybe a review of the NCEES sample questions will ease my mind...



I'm right there with ya bud.... been studying hard since 4th of July and last night my mind was mush. I couldn't remember something as simple as PE=KE!

This is the 3rd time for me and it had better be the last.. I can't handle telling my boss I didn't pass again!

Hang in there!


----------



## ARJ (Oct 3, 2008)

MechGuy said:


> I'm right there with ya bud.... been studying hard since 4th of July and last night my mind was mush. I couldn't remember something as simple as PE=KE!This is the 3rd time for me and it had better be the last.. I can't handle telling my boss I didn't pass again!
> 
> Hang in there!


Make sure you give yourself time to rest mentally before the exam. Because, in addition to knowing the answers, it's important to think quickly. If you are mentally exhausted from studying, you won't be able to do this. I learned this the hard way. I studied hard, up until the night before the exam (wanted to make sure I was prepared for anything). On the day of the exam, I was struggling with simple problems. Slowly, I figured them out, and ran out of time, and failed because of this. The next time, I stopped study about 5 days before the exam, and passed.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 3, 2008)

ARJ said:


> Make sure you give yourself time to rest mentally before the exam. Because, in addition to knowing the answers, it's important to think quickly. If you are mentally exhausted from studying, you won't be able to do this. I learned this the hard way. I studied hard, up until the night before the exam (wanted to make sure I was prepared for anything). On the day of the exam, I was struggling with simple problems. Slowly, I figured them out, and ran out of time, and failed because of this. The next time, I stopped study about 5 days before the exam, and passed.
> Good luck to you all.


You don't think maybe the extra preparation for a second exam was part of the help in passing? It's possible even if you stopped studying five days before your first exam you still would have failed.

My advice is mental rest doesn't require five days of no studying. Eat a nice dinner, get a good night's sleep, and you'll be good to go in the morning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 3, 2008)

> I couldn't remember something as simple as PE=KE!


What's a KE? Keg engineer?


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 3, 2008)

VTEnviro said:


> What's a KE? Keg engineer?



How did you know that was my major in college?


----------



## ARJ (Oct 4, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> You don't think maybe the extra preparation for a second exam was part of the help in passing? It's possible even if you stopped studying five days before your first exam you still would have failed.
> My advice is mental rest doesn't require five days of no studying. Eat a nice dinner, get a good night's sleep, and you'll be good to go in the morning.


The point I was making is not to undermine all of your months of hard studying, by failing to get adequate rest prior to the exam day. Do not underestimate the importance of doing this. How many days your rest prior to the exam is up to the needs of the individual.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 5, 2008)

ARJ said:


> How many days your rest prior to the exam is up to the needs of the individual.


Agreed! All of this is extremely personal - the formula for one's success can be a recipe for disaster for another. I think the point here is to find the stuff that generally works for most everyone and provide that as advice.

Have you looked at PE Notes - Exam Strategies? If you have anything to add, please do.


----------



## Jtiger (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm feeling the same way. I took a review class that was just okay. However, I feel like it's all blending together on one glob of numbers. Yes I'm freaking a little. I don't want to take this thing again.


----------



## maryannette (Oct 20, 2008)

Part of the preparation is NOT freaking. Really, guys! You've studied and prepared and have a few days left, so get your stuff together and take your best shot. I found that I needed the MOST mental control to keep my thoughts focused in the last few days. Hold on and focus your energy. I'm cheering for you.


----------

